# 5DS 70-200/4 sample files (JPEG & RAW)



## memoriaphoto (Jun 10, 2015)

http://www.photographyblog.com/previews/canon_eos_5ds_70_200mm_f4_photos/

I gotta say I really like the output and "character" with the standard profile in LR. Reminds me of my 1Ds Mark III - and that's certainly not bad.


----------



## firegs (Jun 10, 2015)

Ugh... whoever is taking these images for this website should stop. 

I dont want to see ISO6400 and ISO12800. 
I dont want to see action shots, or moving subjects. 
I don't want to see 10 year old lenses used at wide open apertures. 
I dont want to see new, non-canon lenses used at insanely high apertures. 

I want them to use modern L glass.
I want them to use a tripod.
I want to see more at base ISO.
I want to see shots taken at mid-range apertures.
Landscapes.
Studio.
Portraiture.
Timelapse.
Panorama.
Maybe bracketed exposure series? 


Is anyone else starting to think Photographyblog is purposely putting out crappy images? Are they on Sony's payroll? What the heck gives with these terrrrible pictures?


----------



## dolina (Jun 10, 2015)

firegs said:


> Ugh... whoever is taking these images for this website should stop. I dont want to see ISO6400 and ISO12800. I dont want to see action shots, or moving subjects. I don't want to see 10 year old lenses used at wide open apertures.
> 
> Is anyone else starting to think Photographyblog is purposely putting out crappy images? Are they on Sony's payroll? What the heck gives with these terrrrible pictures?


How would you want the 5DSR tested then? Just curious.


----------



## firegs (Jun 10, 2015)

dolina said:


> firegs said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh... whoever is taking these images for this website should stop. I dont want to see ISO6400 and ISO12800. I dont want to see action shots, or moving subjects. I don't want to see 10 year old lenses used at wide open apertures.
> ...



Edited my original post to reflect.


----------



## faccray (Jun 11, 2015)

After seeing the photos that this website is putting up..I am re-considering purchasing the new canon 5Dsr...what a disappointment. I fully agree with firegs.


----------



## dolina (Jun 11, 2015)

firegs said:


> Edited my original post to reflect.


I will try to accommodate Monday your time.


----------



## lichtmalen (Jun 11, 2015)

firegs said:


> Ugh... whoever is taking these images for this website should stop. [...]
> 
> Is anyone else starting to think Photographyblog is purposely putting out crappy images?



Exactly my thoughts. He's not very skilled, doesn't know what the camera can do and especially can not process Raws correctly. But, sadly, he is the first websiteowner with a production model 5Ds and that, of course, makes it attractive for him to gain much audience by posting the first real production model shots. Of course he gains many more followers now. Sadly, his pictures don't shine a very good light on the camera, at least not the jpgs he posts. I can only suggest everyone to get the Raws and process them theirselves, as there's _much_ room for sharpness left.

When I get my 5Ds hopefully next week, I will do landscape and architecture samples with my very decent lenses (seriously! Who wants to see the 50 1.8 or the 17-40?), tripod, remote control and everything as it should be, process Raws correctly (!) do comparisons to the Mark III regarding aperture values, bokeh and ISO and put all of that online providing 100% files for everyone to download and see for themselves.


----------



## mb66energy (Jun 12, 2015)

firegs said:


> Ugh... whoever is taking these images for this website should stop.
> 
> I dont want to see ISO6400 and ISO12800.
> I dont want to see action shots, or moving subjects.
> ...



I own that lens and it is interesting for me to evaluate if it is good enough for the 5DSr. So some real world examples are always helpful for me.
Many post critical thoughts about others work, seldomly I see better work from those ...


----------



## dolina (Jun 12, 2015)

Isn't the photographer more important than the gear?

Para sa mga nag-Tatagalog diba mas mahalaga ang namamana kasa yung pana?


----------



## memoriaphoto (Jun 12, 2015)

firegs said:


> Is anyone else starting to think Photographyblog is purposely putting out crappy images? Are they on Sony's payroll? What the heck gives with these terrrrible pictures?



Yeah....their Sony samples are much better

http://www.photographyblog.com/reviews/sony_a7_ii_review/sample_images/

Seriously guys... you know if you want/need this camera or not. Why spend time criticing random RAW samples out there? I think many of them show the real potential. But then again I don't focus on the photographers skill to nail critical focus or if the target is right for that camera. I appreciate more subtle qualities like tonality and how colors and hues are rendered in various situations.


----------

